#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Could a website migrate its user database and content into a different website?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I am pretty new to web development and Database. So I have this doubt. If we create a new website can we export the users' database and content from the old website to the new one? If yes, Can you guys suggest me the steps? Thanks in advance.

----------

